# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Góp ý cho diễn đàn, giải đáp thắc mắc >  Hướng dẫn gửi bài viết mới lên diễn đàn

## thietht

* Xin các bạn hãy lưu ý là vào đúng chuyên mục, tham khảo mục lục xem đã có bài tương tự để tham gia hoặc post câu hỏi mới nếu chưa có. 

1. Để gửi bài viết lên Diễn Đàn, yêu cầu đầu tiên là các thành viên phải *Đăng nhập*.
Sau đó, các bạn lưu ý, là có 2 trường hợp: Tạo 1 chủ đề mới, hoặc trả lời bài viết đã có sẵn.

_Trường hợp 1:_

Khi tạo một chủ đề mới hoặc đặt một câu hỏi mới, các bạn nhớ chú ý chọn đúng chuyên mục. Ví dụ: bạn muốn chia sẻ kinh nghiệm du lịch Sapa thì vào chuyên mục Kinh nghiệm du lịch trong phần du lịch trong nước, click vào nút *Viết chủ đề mới* (góc trái ở trên hoặc dưới Diễn Đàn). 


Một cửa sổ sẽ hiện ra để nhập nội dung bài viết của mình. Lưu ý là phải nhập cả tên của chủ đề vì bạn là người đầu tiên đặt ra chủ đề đó và không được viết tiêu đề bằng chữ in hoa. Sau khi hoàn tất nội dung muốn trình bày bạn nhấn nút “Xem lại bài viết” (bạn muốn kiểm tra lại nội dung mới nhập) hoặc “Gửi chủ đề mới” để gởi bài viết của mình lên. 


Ngoài việc thể hiện nội dung muốn viết bạn cũng có thể sử dụng một số tuỳ chọn ngay dưới bài viết của mình như Gởi thông báo khi có người trả lời bài viết của bạn , Đính kèm chữ ký, hoặc đặt tag cho bài viết … 

_
Trường hợp 2:_

Tham gia trả lời chủ đề có sẵn hoặc câu hỏi của thành viên khác thì bạn hãy vào thẳng bài viết đó, click vào nút “Trả lời chủ đề” ở góc dưới hoặc góc trên bên trái để trả lời chung cho cả chủ đề. Nếu muốn trả lời riêng cho một bài viết cụ thể trong topic thì bạn nhấn vào nút "Trả lời với trích dẫn" ở ngay dưới bài viết đó.

Khi viết xong bạn chọn "Xem lại bài viết" hoặc "Gửi trả lời" tương tự như đã được hướng dẫn ở trên.


Sau khi bài viết của bạn đã được đưa lên Diễn Đàn thì bạn có thể sử dụng các nút ngay góc phải bài viết của bạn, các nút gồm có “Sửa bài viết”,“Trả lời ”, “Trả lời với trích dẫn”, “Trả lời nhanh”...

2. Ngoài việc tham gia bài viết, các thành viên có thể xem danh sách các thành viên (sắp xếp theo vần abc), tìm kiếm thành viên hoặc bài viết. Tất cả đều được trình bày khá chi tiết khi bạn click vào Danh sách thành viên hoặc Tìm kiếm.

Xin lưu ý với các thành viên rằng Diễn đàn đã hoạt động trong một thời gian dài nên các chủ đề trên Diễn đàn rất đa dạng, tạo thành nhiều trang. Để tránh chủ đề bị trùng lắp, trước khi tạo ra chủ đề mới, các bạn vui lòng vào topic Mục lục (nằm trên cùng mỗi chuyên mục) của chuyên mục liên quan đến vấn đề mà bạn quan tâm để tham khảo các bài viết có sẵn.

----------

